# Allowable item in Baggage



## Aks009 (Jul 10, 2016)

Dear Friends

I am going to travel to Sydeney from India on 17th Sept.
Should i allow to carry Juicer mixer machine i mean electric item in boarding baggage ?
Will there be any restriction if i keep those item in my boarding luggage ? 
Please Guide me.


----------



## dves90 (Sep 25, 2016)

I'd recommend just leaving it in your checked baggage. Australian customs can be quite tough, though if it's going to be in your boarding baggage, make sure it's declared.


----------

